# Droid X Bricked, won't boot into recovery



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

My Droid X currently won't boot into recovery, no matter the button combinations I try.

I think the home button is dead.

I also cannot boot into my ROM. One day it just died and wouldn't reboot into the system, so I reflashed stock. But I never was able to wipe data.. so now my phone just boot loops forever.

So I ask: How can I wipe data from a bootlooped state, when I cannot boot into recovery with home + volume + power?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Stock recovery is holding power and home. Have you tried that?


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, power and home just tries to reboot the phone. I believe the home button doesn't work.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Hm, if your home button is indeed failing, there isn't much you can do then aside from an SBF and see if stock boots up and test to see if the home button will work that way. That's really the best I can offer for advice at the moment basing on some reading I did.


----------



## tin008 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

I think I am in similar situation... I cannot get to Recovery Mode "completely" .. I am halfway there.
Basically, after I use the LiveCd rooting tool, it boot to the "[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]exclamation mark with Android toy" screen. However, when I press the "search" button. It has no response.[/background]
[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]I can boot back to developer mode no problem, and normal boot up seems fine. [/background][background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]So, I am not sure if the phone is "rooted" or not. Can I start installing new roms ?[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]Thanks[/background]



TwinShadow said:


> Hm, if your home button is indeed failing, there isn't much you can do then aside from an SBF and see if stock boots up and test to see if the home button will work that way. That's really the best I can offer for advice at the moment basing on some reading I did.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

After you reach the Android Exclamation Point area, you need to briefly hold both volume buttons to get the menu to pop up.

^ The above assumes y'all are running Gingerbread, which y'all should be really. XD


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

tin008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I am in similar situation... I cannot get to Recovery Mode "completely" .. I am halfway there.
> Basically, after I use the LiveCd rooting tool, it boot to the "[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]exclamation mark with Android toy" screen. However, when I press the "search" button. It has no response.[/background]
> ...


What is this LiveCD rooting tool?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Guvery said:


> What is this LiveCD rooting tool?


its an alternative to RSD Lite. It is an iso you burn to a CD. You boot your computer using the CD and it SBF your phone and roots it in one sweep. You want the 4.5.602_root.iso

Link:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------

